# [SOLVED] No network after install, atl1c, nommu_map_single

## Hadrieno

Hi all,

After a fresh install, my system start well. Eth0 up. But i have no network, i can only ping myself on localhost and on my ip adress .... really don't understand what append.

My config :

Laptop ACER 5810 TG

Kernel 2.6.31-r6 w86_64

Attansic network card, the card works well with atl1c module on livecd and debian squeeze.

install profile : desktop

Kernel compiled with genkernel (just a 'genkernel all' for first.... waiting that problem was solved to tune it)

At boot, module load well, eth0 up, i can make an static config by hand without error message, but no network ! Can't ping my router. With DHCP, same thing, doesn't work.

I try to search some identical case in google, but i didn't find anything

Thanks for the help (and sorry for my english... french guy)

HadrienLast edited by Hadrieno on Tue Feb 23, 2010 6:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hadrieno

editLast edited by Hadrieno on Tue Feb 23, 2010 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Hadrieno,

so give us more info to give you better help.

Did you follow the Gentoo-handbook regarding setting up your network, cause the net-setup ethx works only on the live-cd or sysrescd, if you used it before.

Here is an example of my static IP configuration behind a Router which did the connection for me.

You see what you get if you enter ifconfig, route etc. as below.

```

ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:b9:b2:17:50

          inet addr:192.168.69.2  Bcast:192.168.69.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:b9ff:feb2:1750/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:310336 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:197319 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:436841277 (416.6 MiB)  TX bytes:15322484 (14.6 MiB)

          Memory:f9fe0000-fa000000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:105 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:105 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:8144 (7.9 KiB)  TX bytes:8144 (7.9 KiB)

localhost andy # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.69.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        big-server.loca 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         fritz.box       0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0

localhost andy # cat /etc/conf.d/net

localhost andy # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.69.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.69.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.69.1" )

```

Much success, Andy.

----------

## Hadrieno

Yeah, i use the Handbook, but i didn't use net-setup. On install i just let dhcp doing his job, and all works fine.

At boot up, dhcp can't keep an adress, so i used basic configuration with ifconfig + route and modify resolv.conf.

----------

## Hadrieno

So i find ! 

Explanation :

I took look on my /var/log/message and i see lot of errors like :

nommu_map_single: overflow 137c1b0d0+8 of device mask ffffffff

nommu_map_single: overflow 136c047c0+64 of device mask ffffffff

nommu_map_single: overflow 135cb8648+8 of device mask ffffffff

nommu_map_single: overflow 136c047c0+64 of device mask ffffffff

nommu_map_single: overflow 135cb8648+8 of device mask ffffffff

nommu_map_single: overflow 136c047c0+64 of device mask ffffffff

After some search on google, i found this :

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=532582

And solution was to add : intel_iommu=off

in kernel boot up option in grub.conf....

Sorry for the topic.......

U can close the topic, i will change the title for others people who maybe will have same problems.

Have a nice day !

----------

## Randy Andy

Fine that you could solve your problem by yourself!

As i wrote my first post, your second one was not readable for me...

Please edit your first post and add [solved] to the subject / title.

Andy.

----------

